

Minimal Viable Product: EzInterview - bigbenbusiness

Url: bb-ezinterview.rhcloud.com<p>In a world where everyone is busy, even something as serious as a job interview can easily become a wasted endeavor.  Phone interviews are often considered as nothing more than a simple piece of the screening process and every Onsite interview  more or less reflecting a marathon endeavor, its a wonder we ever take the plunge to apply in the first place!  Often the interview process is just as painful for the person on the other end or sitting across the table from you.  There are just so many things that are frustrating about the interview process!<p>Enter EzInterview, an application that provides the ultimate in interview flexibility.  Create an interview at anytime and connect from any computer using Chrome or Firefox!  When in the interview one can join with video &amp; audio chat, interactively walk through a problem using the WhiteBoard or write out or code a problem using the new interactive text editor!<p>Through the use of the latest in technologies such as WebRTC, Socket.IO, Django, and Node.js we believe we can find that sweet spot of the flexibility of a phone interview combined with the seriousness of an Onsite one
======
mjhea0
clickable link: [http://bb-ezinterview.rhcloud.com](http://bb-
ezinterview.rhcloud.com)

------
mjhea0
This could def. use some front end love. I'd love to dig into the code. Is it
on Github?

